# Need ideas/opinions/suggestions please!!



## xArrow_Assassin (May 14, 2012)

2 weeks before bow season I have had lots of big bucks on camera in day and night. Ever since then i have gotten less pictures each week and when i do get pictures, all the bucks are coming at night now instead of in daylight hours. Do you guys have any suggestions on what i should do?
Thanks,
Brady


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

Don't over think it. Its that time of year when bucks get more nocturnal. And there are changes in travel patterns due to crops, water, masts on trees. Try not to over check your camera. Hunt a different spot than your camera has been, then set it up on the way to your spot. Bring your bino's with and look while your hunting. You might see him out and about. Save a real good spot or 2 for the prerut and rut. Don't go near these spots until the time and wind is perfect. Also don't be predictable, deer especially bucks pattern humans just like we try to do to them. They are big for a reason. Good Luck.... Prepare mentally for getting that shot :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

All good advise nswede. Also, boil rubber boots to kill scent if you use a stand repeatedly. Also, don't be touching limbs and things on the way to your stand. Make sure your approach to the stand leaves as little evidence of your passing as possible. It's not a bad idea to wear rubber gloves when you check your camera. They may catch a glimps of you or hear you and still come around. Let them smell you and the game is all over.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I usually use rubber boots and scentlok pants while checking cams etc. this time of year they seem to mix it up a a quite a bit when that velvet comes off. put in the time and hope for some luck!!!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

change bait :wink:


----------

